# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 33



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Oooh  - i"m first!
Quick hello to Julie-Anne - how are things? And to Woo and Mrs GG too - lovely to hear from the old timers.

Good luck to everyone cycling.
Betty


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Julie, good luck, I hope this is the one


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Me 3rd!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 20 March 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Lisax 2 HH angels   
mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   
Gaye BFN   
Natalie.e BFN last cycle belated   

*recent *

Lisax 2 angels born too soon at 24 Weeks   
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size] 
* Roxy x * EC 11 March 09 PUPO PUPO  
*Julie-Anne - EC 16 March  
 Mrs GG  going for EC 18 March 09 
Cawallinger  scan 10/3/09 
 Beks22 [b/] dr scan 12 March 09 
 Gillydaffodil  started stims 1 March 09 scan 17th March 

Any news from....?

Supriya  EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
emmat1010  started d/r  
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF hopefully May 09 
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 helenff  coord appt feb 09 
 laura2  waiting for first appt 
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
 pushoz  funding agreed so can start tx......! 
 Mrs GG  starting new tx 11 Feb 
 Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
 Beanie1  1st appt 4 feb 09 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  
mini mouse  one more try with own eggs May 09 after failed fert appt Lister 1 April 09 ^ 
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey  
Gaye -BFN march 09 next step? 
 Lisax  twin boys lost at 24w Feb 09   

MUMMIES TO BE    
ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09  
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
any news from....? 
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  
JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 
HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   
 Natalie.e  moving to Lister coord 23 March   
Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​* 
Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

WB Julie-Anne and wishing you lots of   may this be your turn xxx

Good luck Mrs GG today too!

Gilly how was your scan?


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

4 eggs from me today. Im a little bit down about it, what happened to the other 5 follies? We didnt get the chance to ask anyone about it  either.

ho hum, anyway, we shall see what tomorrow brings with the telephone call! 

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - 4 is more than enough, esp if they all fert  . Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I never get chance to ask anyone anything at HH either  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Ellen congratulations on your twins!
Mrs GG I have everything crossed for your 4 eggs     

Catherine, scan went well and my ovaries had 'shut down'.  I start Gonal-F tomorrow - EEK!!!
But now I have a streaming cold and sore throat I have taken two lemsips today but I am really worried about that I should not be taking anything at all because of the stimming drugs I start tomorrow    

I asked the doctor who scanned me about aromatherapy and he said that there was no medical proof that aromatherapy oils have an adverse effect on IVF treatment.  So I am confused really, it relaxes me but I am worried that it will have an effect even though the aromatherapist is incredibly careful with the oils that she uses.  I am even thinking of giving acupuncture another go and hope it will be more positive this time round.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Julie - my fellow kiwi, so lovely to hear from you.    Really hope this is your turn honey     

Mrs GG - 4 is good.  Like our EBW says it only takes one       

Gilly - the only time I would be worried about the oils would be at EC and ET.  

love gaye


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - I would think Lemsip would be ok as the stuff from HH says you can take paracetamol during stiming. As for the aromatherapy, I've never had it but think anything that makes you worry or that IF you got a BFN you would look back and blame or wonder 'if I hadn't done that then maybe....' its best not to do. Thats what the counsellor at HH told me too. Get well soon hon  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks both.  I have put a call through to the HH acupuncture place and another recommended by an HH graduate and I'll ask them about my past experiences with acu.  I'll what they say and then decide what alternative treatments I'll use during IVF. 

BTW, I'm still spotting, does the Gonal-F end that?

Catherine, how are the stims going?


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies... 


Mrs GG 4 excellent lots of     for tommorow

hi to everyone else...hope the stimm injections are going ok... 

well im on day 5 of the 2ww....my first day out today it was lovely went for a walk to the park... 

Take care all   
Roxy x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Girls, is there a time that the embryologists usually call you with news and time to come in for et?

Just wondering so I can get on with my day 

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - my period had stopped before I started Gonal F so can't help you sorry. I would say I've been ok with stims, have had dizzyness & a bad stomach for a few days now but think it may be a bug. Its hard not to blame everything on the drugs though  . Good luck with your first injection, its not as painful as the burserelin.

I've got questions about the egg collection that I never feel is appropriate to ask when I go to HH. Should I ask to see someone tomorrow when I have my scan or make an appointment? Does anyone know if they will know at my scan 2mrw (day 8 stims) when EC will be or will I have to wait til Mon at the next scan?

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

They called at 10am. Just 1 little guy has made it to fertilisation so in on Friday at 10am to so how it is doing and hopefully et.

catherine, I was a fast mover and on day 8 I looked ready for ec. They will def tell you if you are ready for ec when you see them tomorrow, if not I guess they will bring you back in on Monday and I imagine it would be on Weds? Dont worry, ask them all the questions you want, I always do and have no qualms about taking up their time when they are clearly trying to hurry me out of the room. we dont get many opportunities to speak to them face to face so do ask.

Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

big positive   for the little embie Mrs GG

Sorry having a challenging day (K sick again its all a bit stressful at work too!)


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi LADIES..

Mrs GG -Excellent news lots of    for Friday..x hope its not as busy as last friday, i could not drink any more water!

cawallinger - i am sure they will tell you tommorow regarding ec date, the same happen to me i was told to come back Mon for scan 
then ec was booked for wed.....  

Hi to everyone else hope all is going well...sending    to you all .... 

i have a question i have heard that the zeta west book is very good, just there is a few to pick from, does anyone have any info on which one?

Thanks
Take care
Roxy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - congrats on ur 'little guy' making it to fert  . Don't forget - it only takes 1, as we all say look at EBW!

Roxy - I've got 'Zita Wests guide to getting pregnant'. Its mainly for people ttc naturally but theres a bit at the back about assisted conception and she tells you the do's and don'ts (theres about 50 pages about it). I like it coz she says to give in to tiredness and to have at least 3 days rest after et  . I'll be getting DH to read that  

I can't believe my EC may be on Wed, I'm getting scared  . I've bought a new Pineapple tracksuit & new underwear for the occasion tho so looking forward to wearing that  

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Roxy, I thought the zita west book was ok but I took some of it with big pinches of salt. Like the thing about wearing orange?? But lots of people do find it useful. Maybe you could pick up a copy on ebay or the library so you dont shell out the full cost?


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mrs GG
As per your post below
They called at 10am. Just 1 little guy has made it to fertilisation so in on Friday at 10am to so how it is doing and hopefully et.

It only takes one to make it  I am praying for you.


I am beging to wonder if HH, does the tigger HCG to early, they seem not to stimulate for very long. So it looks like they don't get good fertilization results with a lot of people!!!.
I don't know this is just my taught !!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all

I'm back from my scan - had Anna Carby, she was great! I've got 11 follies on right and only 4 on left. She said theres lots of little ones too that still might grow. I've got another scan on Sunday, they're going to phone with a time. I asked whether we should do blasts or not and she said we would have to pay extra (NHS won't fund blasts). What do you all think??

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catherine - It depends on how many enbryos you get,  to go to blast. i would ask the embryologist when you have EC then they will advise you. HH are promoting blasts now, they were only doing them for multiple failed cycles and older ladees!! 

blasts give you a pointer to how they are doing., Mr T said that if they don't survive blast then they wouldn't have survived anyway, always an optimist!!


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Catherine - we were also told they wouldn't go to blasts on NHS cycles.  I would wait and see how many eggs get collected before you make your decision as as we found out if you want to freeze any embryo's they charge you for this as they don't fund it on the NHS.  I didn't go to blasts, but 5 of my 5 eggs fertilised and I am now expecting twins.  One thing we were told on monday when we were in for our scan is that at the moment HH have over a 50% succcess rates, its not advertised but that it what is coming out of cycles at the moment.  The last 2 weeks we have been there there have been over 10 people each time having pregnancy scans, so they must be doing something right at the moment.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

I just wanted to let you all know I give birth to twin boys on 3nd Feb at 24 weeks but they passed away on 4th and 5th feb 09.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lisa honey I am so very very sorry to read you news. Nothing I can say. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh at this time.

God bless little men xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Lisa, I was so sorry to read your news. There are no real words of comfort to offer here as it si just too sad, best wishes to your family.

I have one 4 cell good grade 2 on board. We had Dr Cardy who I really like. It was a much less painful experience than our last et.
I am now residing in bed like the queen and shall remain here until my folks go home and I have to get off my bum and do stuff!

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Lisa -   I am so sorry to read  your post.   you find the strength to get through this time.

Mini mouse - I thought exactly what you said Mr T said & said that to Anna Cardy. She didn't seem to agree and suggested the embies to better in you than in the labs. No straight answer there then  

Ellen - thankyou for your news regarding 50% success, its really boosted my PMA  

Mrs GG - Congrats on being PUPO, enjoy your rest  

I'm feeling fine today, just a bit sore with all the follies on board  

Catherine


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Lisa so sorry to read your post.......   my thoughts are with you and your family x

Mrs GG -Congrats on being PUPO now lots of rest....  

Catherine---getting closet to EC... 

sending lots of      to all

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Lisa - words can't express my sadness for your little fellas.   

I was going to go to blasts on NHS.  It costs an extra £500 and this is paid at EC.  If for whatever reason you get them transferred on day 2 or day 3 then they don't put the transaction through.

Love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lisa, I am so so sorry to read your post   

Mrs GG, congratulations on being PUPO. Lots of    

Julie Anne, lots of    to you

Future Mummy


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Lisa, Im so sorry and i'm thinking of you & your family at this very sad time x sending you lots of     



Mrs GG- PUPO   Congratulations


How is everyone else doing?
Roxy not long now x  sending u  

I'm so close to my app now- cant wait, i hope i can start tx asap.

x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Thansk Natalie i know not long now just       everyday 

yeah your app in two days nice one....this will be your one.....  

 

Love ya sis xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Lisa - I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of such precious little boys.  Sending you and DH all my love

Mrs GG - all the best for the 2ww, make the most of your bed rest!

Love to everyone
Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Lisa - i'm so sad to hear this news. Big hugs to you and DH.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Lisa - what devastating news. I am so very sorry. Thinking of you.

Bettyx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Helen - great stuff!
Bettyx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i've just sent my medical form off to reprofit!! Eeeek!! I just need to get my FSH, progesterone and oesterdiol levels done. GP is doing them!! Might as well get up to date bloods done.  Then 2nd opioion on my eggs at the lister.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,
Thanks for such a lovely welcome back  

Lisa- how devastating for you both. I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news    

Mrs GG - mega sticky positive vibes for being pupo    

My cycle didn't go to plan. I got 9 eggs on Monday but 8 were mature. DH's two samples were terrible so for the first time ever we had to have icsi. Day 2 we had 4 good quality embies and 2 average so we were looking good for blasts.Day 3 brought a big change as we only had one good 8 cell embie and then 5,6,7 cell average embies. The clinic advised doing a transfer. We both decided to continue to blasts and though better not to do a 2ww if nothing was going to make it. Been there done that  
I went to the clinic this morning not expecting to have a transfer after the grave warning on Thursday morning.  I'm pleased to say they transfered an expanded blast and a molar going to blast. Neither the best quality but I'm staying hopefull that one will stick and grow       A far better outcome than expected.

Have a great weekend all and I will post in the next few days

Julie x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Julie - 2 little ones stuck around hun. don't worry about the quality, i've read so many stories on poor quality then a BFP!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Lisa, so sorry to hear about your news. I my heart is with you, DH and your angels. 

Julie, I have everything crossed for you and those little embies   

Mrs GG, well done on being PUPO – put your feet up and enjoy! 

Mini, good luck with all your tests.  I really hope the Lister answers all your questions. 

Big wave to all of you ! 

Does anyone struggle eating healthily or is it just me? I managed 3L of water on Monday but since then I am back to my 1.5L per day and cannot seem to fit more in.  I am also trying to eat healthily but I’m afraid that fruit eating just doesn’t come naturally for me.  Veggies are no problem though.  I should just stock up on Innocent Smoothies which I love!

I'm on day 3 of Gonal-F and all going well to date. No side effects so of course I am worried that it isn't working. I never really had any proper side effects to DR either and it did work so I just hope the same goes for the stimming drugs. I’ve got my first blood test on Monday (Day 5) and scan on Friday (Day 9)and following Monday (Day 12). I am still aiming for EC on the 1st April and have booked time off work from then until the Easter holidays so a nice long break for me!

After much deliberation I have tried acupuncture again because anything that can add 10-15% extra success rate on to the clinic rates can't be bad.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie-Anne -  2 blasts sounds great!
Bettyx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank Bobbi, will power what's that?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobbi - I have only done a few injections in my thighs & its not too bad as long as you use an ice pack first or it stings (and bruises) like hell  

Gilly - you make me laugh  , I'm the same, I've never managed the 2l of water & have had 2 takeaways this week  

I've been for my scan (day 11 stims) today & things have gone a bit crazy. I lost count of the number of follicles I've got but its something like 26 on the right and 16 on the left. I've had a blood test also as they class this many as OHSS & have said to prepare myself for EC on Tue but they may not do ET as is could be too risky for my health  . I was quite upset, mainly coz I want my fresh embies back onboard & a FET in a few months (which they suggested) doesn't have as high a success rate  

They're going to phone tomorrow if things are worse with the bloods. 

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - i did the thigh and it bl00dy hurt!! i had bloody gushing!!!!! And a bruise you wouldn't believe!  

Tum is best for me anyway


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine, I hope that you receive better news tomorrow  .  Are they all of mature size?  There may be many but not all of them mature.  I know it is hard not to do a fresh cycle but just think that it is better to do FET than risk your health. Have you been able to speak to a consultant to discuss this further?  Were you getting OHSS symptoms?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I think around 8-9 of them are mature, so not a high percentage of the total amount. I'd had a few episodes of diarrhoea through the week but Anna Carby said it was probably just because of the drugs, not OHSS which I said I was worried about. The dr that did the scan spoke to us this morning but I don't think it was a consultant. It's really painful when my bladder gets full and I've got a headache & backache but I've felt great the past few days  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Babes! 
have they cut down your drugs? Are they scanning you tomorrow again?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't do the stils again now coz EC is Tue but I'm still doing the Ovitrelle late night one tonight. They didn't say about scanning tomorrow, guess if the symptoms get seroius they would have to. I've just read about it and sometimes they have to aspirate excess fluid from your abdomen  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Stop googling!!!! That way maddess lies.   
Hopefully now you are not doing stims some of the smaller ones will get the hint and stop growing.  Rest up


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi

HH haven't phoned today so I'm guessing everything is ok for EC 2mrw. I felt awful this morning and was sure I had it (OHSS), but I'm not so bad now. Only issue is I'm drinking loads but not peeing much   hope it isn't all sitting on my ovaries   

Has anyone not been discharged after EC & had to stayovernight? I read that sometimes they do this with OHSS but really don't want to  

Catherine


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Cawallinger - Hope everything goes well tomorrow.  Don't worry if they have to keep you in over night because if you are were he was today it was lovely and apparently the food wasn't too bad either.

Anyway here is my news DH had his SSR today and they found live sperm - hooray!!!!!!!!!! Just got to phone Karen Nobbs next week to get the date for our Tx fingers crossed it will be fairly soon.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine hope everything goes OK tomorrow and you can doe EC and TX this week  

Pushoz, great news about DH's swimmers  

Bobbi, you are brave!  These ladies have scared me witless about trying the thigh.

Had Day 5 bloods today. Call came this afternoon to up my Gonal-F to 225. I asked if my bloods were very low.  She said that they were not low per say but would like them to be higher.  Other than the Day 9 scan they have not asked for further monitoring.  Is this good or bad? Is it irresponsible to up drugs without scanning first?  Don't know what to read into this?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck today Catherine

Gilly- sorry I cant help on the upping drugs thing.  I think that they did scan me before upping mine once but maybe that was later in the cycle?  

Hi to everyone else...sorry work calls


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Gilly I think you should call them and ask them why they don't scan you before increasing the drugs. However your dosage of drugs is still not very high so maybe that is why?
You can request a scan if you wish, maybe go there today? Sometimes at HH they need to be pushed a bit. 

Catherine, lots of    for EC today. 

Julie Anne , how are you feeling?   

Hello to everyone,  

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

thanks- I'm in bed with a cold/ flu so not had as much time to think about whats is or isn't happening.

Catherine- goodluck and hope its not ohss  

Gilly- I'm usually a high responder. They can tell from the blood test and your e2 levels the likelyhood of your follicle growth. HH is very carefull and would never up your stimms if they are at all concerned. On my first ever cycle I had a blood test on day five and they called me urgently to come reduce my stimms and come for a scan and blood test in the morning. As it was I had completely over responded and had over 50 follicles and eventually despite reducing my stimms they abandoned my cycle due to extreme risk of ohss. 

hi to everyone else and hope to catch up soon

Julie xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine, everything crossed for you today!

Julie-Ann sorry to hear about the flu  

Thanks everyone.  I called and spoke to the patient helpline (?).  They said it was not unusual to up the drugs without a scan so early on and that I had the Day 9 scan coming up on Friday anyway.  If they saw too few follicles they still had time in Day 9 to up the drugs again depending on what the doctor said.

I guess I'll just sit tight and wait until Friday. I never know what my body will do as I am not known for side effects.  On Clomid I was fine and had three perfect follicles on my first go.  Same dose for the second go and I had 6 follicles and got the cycle cancelled.  Both times I felt utterly normal.


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all 

Catherine...hope all goes well today.... 

Gilly....they can call regarding the drug dosage being changed, they said the same to me too....good luck for Friday  

Hi to everyone else sending      to all...x

well i only have 3 days till OTD trying to keep as busy as i can , without doing to much!!

take care all
Roxy x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all

Thankyou for all your good luck wishes  . This site is fab!

Had EC today. All went well and they collected 11 eggs!   theres some good fert tonight   . They said theres loads of little follies that were too small to have eggs in so just to be aware of the signs of ohss. I'm in quite a bit of pain still   so just lying in bed with DH doing everything  . The staff were lovely to me, esp the theatre team  . 

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catrherine - wow what a crop you've got!!        

I don't think we are going to reprofit now as we can;t take our donor sperm due to EU regs or somthing. Alot of soul searching has been done.  we were going to save money but when we added it up we weren't saving any, but will get some stress from the travelling etc. 
We paid for out sperm £1.5k and it would cost £750 to move it if we could!!      so we just can't waste that sort of money, oh well it was a nice dream. if our next one doesn' t work then we will consider embryo adoption at reprofit, i'm saying 'consider' as i always say " we are doing x y z"  and then change our minds!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - Oh its ok, we are doing the 'simple' thing of just going for it at HH!!!!! I told DH just to tell me what to do, so thats it!   

We might go to see Mr T and ask him if i can go on a higher dose of gonal F.  what do you all think? He alsways boo bos my suggestions!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Morning all

Just had my phone call from the embryologists at HH. They only managed to inject 8 eggs yesterday and of them they have 5 embies. Really not sure what to think about that   I wanted more  .
I just hope 2mrw theres at least 4 so we can freeze 2 & put 2 back, it would seem a bit strange freezing just 1 & then in future hoping it thaws successfully  

Ah well, on the other hand I'm just grateful to be at this stage with my crazy ovaries  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine - Thats a great number, what are you on about!!!    

My first i got 11 eggs, 9 were injected and 7 made it, but 5 were good enough for ET and freezing. I don't think they would freeze just 1. 

we froze 3.  

I'm           all 5 make it. It only takes 1 hun!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww thanks mini  . I'm such a 'glass half empty' person at the bast of times  

Catherine


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Catherine - from what we were told they don't recommend only freezing only one.  When you go in for ET you'll have a meeting with an embryologist and they will discuss how many to put back in whether they recommend freezing etc.  We had 5 embryo's, 2 were of a lower quality which they said may not survive the freezing and thawing process.  As we wanted 2 put back that left only one so we didn't end up going for freezing.
Hope all goes well tomorrow for you.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ellen - you've cheered me up now you've got twinnies on board from 5 embryos. Was it 5 on day 1 or day 2? Hope you're feeling ok with the pregnancy?  

Catherine


----------



## nancy71 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I am quite new to posting but have been reading the boards for a while now.

I am currently undergoing ICIS at Hammersmith and am on Day 10 of stimming.

I have PCOS and my DH has very low sperm count.  So far this week I have had two scans (the second was today) and while I have a lot of follicles they haven't grown much since Monday.  HH called me today and I have to go back for another scan on Friday.  

Has anyone else had this many scans?  They keep on telling me that everything is fine and my bloods are ok.

I suppose I am a little unsure what to expect and what is normal process!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Nancy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine, 5 is a great number!   for you tomorrow

Mini, sorry to hear you won't be going to reprofit. Are you still going for appointments at UCH and the Lister? If you say that Mr T poo poos your suggestions then don't you think you should go for a second opinions?

Nancy welcome to the thread. I'm afraid I cannot help you as I haven't had my first scan yet.  Hope everything goes well on Friday.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

AARRGH I've lost my post! I'll start again.....

Nancy - welcome to the thread  . Try not to worry about having a 3rd scan. They give you the flow chart as a guide to what will happen but everyone is different, some people stim more than 12 days (& have more scans) some do less (I only got to day 11). I've found HH great & they would tell you if they had any concerns.

I've had my ET today  ; : 1 x grade 1 & 1 x grade 2 back on board and 3 frosties  . I've been so emotional and I'm exhausted from crying  . Think its going to be a long 2ww  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine PUPO girl!! - see aunty mini said they would be fine!! all 5 made it then!     

Welcome nancy - hope your scan goes ok.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Catherine! out of 5 embies, all were very good to transfer or freeze. Excellent news! now try and relax if you can ( something I have never managed to do during 2WW!  )
Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks 'auntie minni'   & everyone else  

I've managed to have a few hours sleep & am feeling positive  . Strange question (& tmi) I'm really 'windy' at the min (I think after EC & the bloatedness) & am worried that 1 wrong [email protected] & they could be lost    Is this likely? 

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No sweety they cannot be lost with the cyclone!!   

I had severe wind from my last ET. I was lying on the bed in the cubicle rolling around cos it was so bad. The poor nurse and other girls must have needed a gas mask!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Well done Catherine, thats a great result!

Hi Nancy, hope your scan goes well tomorrow. 

All fine on the 2ww here. Ive had a couple of -ve days but not too bad today. Im usually a cup half full person so can talk myself round. I am a naughty early tester though as I have zero will power and have my early pregnancy test ready to do on Monday or Tuesday depending on how long I can hold out.

Helen


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Catherine on PUPO.  

Mrs GG - try and stay away from those pee sticks  I am a naughty early tester too  

love gaye


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG -   I don't blame you for testing early, I'll be terrible  . 

Thankyou all for your wishes  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY Catherine, great news about the embies.  You are now PUPO!!!!  Chill out now, any excuse to lie in front of the telly  

Mrs GG - naughty early tester


----------



## nancy71 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for your support - I feel much happier about it all today.

Catherine - that is great news!

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Nancy


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I just went to my GP and she is going to refer us to Hammersmith (she wrote Queen Charlotte's next to Hammersmith, is that the same hospital?).  I can see that there are quite a few of you at this hospital and I just wanted a little feedback from how you like it.  I come from abroad and just had a third failed cycle just two weeks ago (still trying to get over that!).

Hope to hear from you and good luck to the stimming ladies, the ECs, the ETs and the waiting in limbo 2ww.  By the way... I read that some of you cannot resist the temptation of waiting t'ill D-day to test? tssk tssk!!!    I know the feeling.  Oh and Cathrine, I was also slightly scared about losing the little embryos, hehehe, poor you!

So lots of   to you all and perhaps in the near future our paths will cross at the hospital!

Naneal


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Naneal, sorry about your failed cycles. Yes, there are a few of us at the HH so this is a very supportive thread.  No question is too hard or too silly    All the best with your refferal.  HH and Queen Charlotte's are the same hospital.  Did you GP say how long it would take for your refferal appointment to come through?

Bobbi, Catherine's comment made me smile and laugh too.  It just goes to show what this treatment does to us!  We have become absolutely paranoid!!!

I had my Day 9 scan today. Got 10 follicles sized between 11-20mm (20x2, 17x1, 16x1, 14x2, 11x4 I think).  Scan again on Monday so see if they have grown enough to do ICSI late next week. I guess I have just been one of the lucky ones and not suffered side effects. Keep everything crossed for us. 

Big wave to you all especially those of you on the 2ww


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all- just a quick one to send positive vibes to my fellow 2ww'ers Mrs GG & Catherine     

Gilly- good to see your follicles are growing and not long now 

Trying to stay sane on my 2ww and you would think I would be better by now given how many I've done- but no. Spotting from today    always been a bit like the kiss of death, very light. Its been a long day and Tuesday test day seems a long way away.

Hi to all I've missed and have a great weekend,

Julie


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all 

Hope all your doing well in your 2ww sending lots of       your way and hope your 2ww goes fast..

Gilly...well done lots of follies growing....not to long till ec...sending  

hello to all everyone else..... 

well today was my OTD and its a BFN for me...im devasted just can not stop    kkep asking why to my self!!

i am now looking to move clinics ive heard its very good at the lister? or lwc clinic to many!!

Take care all 
     to you all....x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Roxy. You will get strong again. Take care.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Roxy, I am very sorry to hear your news   . 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, this spotting business is always a worry even though it is often not an issue.I know how you feel though        I really hope that some resting this week end is all that is needed and the spotting will disappear. I always wonder why some BFP spot and others don't . I am on the pill at the moment   and was spotting ! non stop, had to have a small cauterisation as it was not going to stop and was getting worse ( and could have gone in the way of treatment) and was told pill can do that too as it changes oestrogens levels and some women are more sensitive than others ( so my cycle is delayed by a month). Anyway, now no more spotting  

you are day 11 aren't you, post EC, it is right in the middle of implantation my dear ( 7 to 12 days usually), and if spotting due to implantation , it usually starts a day or so after implantation occurs, so another reason why you could spot. sending you tonns of                           

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Roxy, so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourselves and have lots of treats this weekend.

Julie, hang in there. Its not over yet, this fat lady is definitely not singing yet for you! Im a terrible spotter but it has always meant a bfp with me, so Im sitting here hoping I get some.

Helen


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Roxy, I'm sorry to hear your news.  Give yourself time to heal and lots of treats. 

Julie-Ann hang on in there.  I agree with the others, it isn't over yet


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I had a lightbulb moment as I was lying awake last night at 4.30am. Its been bugging me that the 2ww seems longer this time round. Then i remembered that when I did my 1st ICSI 3 years ago ET was on friday and test day was Weds, I remember as I had to go back in a week to retest and cheated and went on the Monday. So test day was 12 days after ET.

But this time its ET on Friday and test day on Friday so 2 days longer. I guess they changed it as they switched to home testing and wanted them to be very accurate?

Anyway, armed with this info I decided to put myself out of my sleepless night misery and tested this morning. faint 2nd line so a cautious bfp but also have some spotting. Redder than I remember though.
Anyway, hanging on to the good news and no doubt will test again daily ! and wear out the stairs carpet checking knickers.

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG I'm having a nightmare. The OHSS is back & I've NEVER been in so much pain  . Phoned HH yesterday who looked at my notes & said I was still at risk & had to get there urgently. Had a scan & bloods & theres fluid built up in my ovaries & pelvis. The pain has been unbearable  .Theres no risk to the embies   from it but if I get a BFP the syndrome will last longer & could get worse  . This is tuning into a nightmare  

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen, excellent news! I am sure the line will get darker  as you test, once or twice daily   ( I would do the same) it is wonderful  

Catherine,  , drink lots of water, when are you going back to HH? , you will be fine Hun, it must be very painful    lots of     and    to you

Naneal, welcome!  

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Roxy- so sorry to read your post hun     thinking of you

congratulations Mrs GG    You must be thrilled. You have me wondering if I should get a test and put myself out of my misery too.

Catherine- you poor thing. I really hope the pain eases soon, keep the fluids up and we're here for you     

Naneal- welcome  

Have a good weekend all and thanks for the lovely messages. Spotting has eased so trying to stay positive


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Naneal - welcome hun. you will find lots of useful info here. 

Helen - a line is a line hun. But i will congrat you on a cautious BFP  

Catherine - oh hun, i don't envy that. Another FF had that is now pg, she did go into hospital after her BFP but shes ok now. it was just a precaution to look after her and keep an eye on the baby.      Hope the pain goes away chick.   

Julie - glad the spotting has stopped. Could be a sign of twins!!!  

Roxy - Hope you are ok babes.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - cautious congrats hon  

Roxy - so sorry to read your news  . I'd felt really positive about you  . Hope you & DH are looking after each other, one day your dreams will come true hon  

Bobbi - thanks for that, I need all the happy ending stories I can get right now  

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, that sounds scary, you poor thing. How is your pain now? Are you able to take paracetamol?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm able to take paracetamol & codene for the pain but not nurofen (which always works best for me, typical  ) I'm better than yesterday but can hardly eat anything coz the fluid is squashing my stomach  . It's not a good experience but mainly I'm worried that it will effect my chances of doing another cycle in future  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catherine - i'm sure it won't affect your chances. There are loads of FFers who over repond and have had other cycles. anyway you won't need another one!! unless you are having siblings!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

Mrs GG sounds all good to me.  Test away every day   

Julie - Hope you are doing OK.  LOL x

Roxy -   

Welcome Naneal.  Sorry to hear about your failed cycles.  Hope HH does the job for you next time   

My news is that I have found out I have quite high cholesterol which is familial (family heart condition).  My GP has put me on statins which if taken when pregnant cause abnormalities of the baby.... I haven't started taking for obvious reasons.  This has been a bit of a shock to be honest.  I am not over weight or have a bad diet so I guess this is why she has done this.  GP said if I fall pregnant to just stop taking it   .  When I meet with Mr T next I will speak with him.  Just don't really need this at this time.

Anyway have just joined a good gym today so will get them to put me on a cholesterol busting programme and   that works.

Love gaye


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, they will just adjust your puregon/gonal-f next time.. if you need a nex time... and monitor you closely. Thats what they did with me this time and it seemed to work, no ohss symptoms.

Gaye, what diet tips did the GP suggest for lowering it. Might be work asking for a referral to a dietician given your circumstances in that you dont want to be taking statins?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone know any links to forums/experiences of OHSS? I'm actually feeling better today but now I'm scared that it will be a BFN already   as the symptoms are meant to get worse with a BFP. My only consolation is its only day 5 so the embies won't have attached yet so theres no HcG to aggrivate the OHSS. Aarrgghh I'm going round in circles  

Catherine


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Bobbi, I've joined the thread


----------



## nancy71 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi All

Caroline - sorry tp hear about your ohss - hope it gets better soon.

I had my day 12 scan on friday and I am now going in for ec on monday. I am excited and scared at the same time.  I don't know if anyone else on here was there for a scan on friday.  It took forever.  I was seen 1hr 20 mins late and then the doctor was pretty rude, didn't give me any prescription for drugs so I had to go back in yesterday.

Can any one help me out with how long we are likley to be therefore (and for ET)?  I seem to get really tired at the moment.

thanks

Nancy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

nancy - we got there at 7 and left at 12ish. I was the last (out of 4) to go to theatre tho so you may be quicker. I didn't go til 11ish but the 1st one was back by 10 so you could take a few hours off that. The worst ting is the car park - cost a [email protected]@dy fortune  

Catherine


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Catherine - sorry to hear about the OHSS but fingers crossed this is the little bit of discomfort prior to good news.  I know it's easy to say but try and stay positive.

Gaye - Sorry to hear about the Cholesterol results.  HAs your doctor suggested adjusting your lifestyle ie diet and exercise?  Fingers crossed there are other alternatives as well to reduce the figure.

Naneal - Welcome and I'm sure everyone will be as supportive as they have been to me.

Forgot to let you all know my news.  We got our letter on Saturday to say we start our drugs in June and have treatment in July.  Just got to phone up and book our co-ordination appointment tomorrow. It's a mixture of excitement and fear got so many questions about everything but I'm sure they'll get answered as I go along.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mrs GG, many congratulations on your BFP!!!  

Nancy I was there at 9am on Friday and I had to wait nearly 40 mins for my scan.  When I got there they hadn't even ticked off the 8:30 appts so I knew I was in for a long wait. The doctor was fine though, efficient and quick and he let me see the details on the follies he was scribbling on the form.  I had a good 10 min wait at the pharmacy for another Gonal-F pen since I was about to run out.  He refused to write the prescription for the ovulation injection though saying that they only do prescriptions as and when needed.  I guess I'll have a long wait tomorrow again then!

Catherine, sorry you are suffering from OHSS. Hang on in there and look after yourself.  What have HH told you to do to alleviate the effect? Are they monitoring you?   and lots of  

Gaye, hope the statins help with the cholesterol. 

Pushoz, great news about getting a start date.

I know some of you mentioned this before but can I ask about blasts?  My acupuncturist asked if we would be taking the embryos to day 5. When I asked at the original appointment HH said they did not offer it to NHS patients but I know some of you have said that there is a top up of £500 if we want to go down this route? When do I ask about this and who?  The embryologists? I am in two minds, part of me thinks we should just transfer on day 2 or 3 and the best place for the embies is inside me and then again if they don't make it to blasts would they have made it at all? I'm confused.  Does it depend on the quality of the embies whether the embryologists will advice taking them to blasts?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - They like to do blasts if you have had a failed cycle already.  Also you need a certain amount of embryos to do this. Also they take them all to blast, and they won't freeze them any that are left over from ET. I was told this by the embryologist.  

You will have to ask the embryologist when you have your EC done. Ask to see them, they are very nice and will advise you. last yr when we had our first nhs cylce they said they wouldn'y do it unless i was an older lady with failed cycles. Mr T wants to do it for me, so obviously thinks i'm an older ladee now!!  

But i'm not sure i want it done now, I think i would like them in me!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Really? They don't freeze left over blasts?  That is really sad   as they are all so precious to me and I don't want to loose any of them.  I'll see what they say on the day of EC, but given that this is my first cycle and I am 35 (does that count as older?) they may not let us go for it. If we don;t get enough eggs it may not be a choice anyway.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i was 35 when we did our 1st.  I might be wrong about the freezing, ask him anyway.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Gillydaff

Just a quick one to let you know that on our last cycle at HH we had 5 fertilised embies and they all got to blasts so we had two transferred and two frozen (the other one wasn't good enough quality).  Mr T said that they usually wouldn't freeze blasts as they don't usually get enough.  Also be aware that as it's a different process to freeze them so costs £550 and we had to pay £500 to take them to blasts so it's not cheap.  Ours was a bfn unfortunately but the odds are supposed to be quite a bit higher if you can get to blasts.

I would speak to the embryologist about this on ET day.

Hi everyone else.  I don't post on here much at the moment but went for an HSG last week and am in seeing Mr Trew next week for the results so hopefully I'll be back on the madness that is IVF fairly shortly!

Gotta go to bed!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 1 April 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Julie-Anne BFN March 09   
Roxy x BFN March 09   
Lisax 2 HH angels   
mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   
Gaye BFN   
Natalie.e BFN last cycle belated   

*recent *

Lisax 2 angels born too soon at 24 Weeks   
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 
nancy71 
naneal 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* nancy71 - EC 30 March 09  
 Mrs GG  EC 18 March 09 am I right in posting a ^bfp^ ?? 
Cawallinger  ET 26/3 PUPO PUPO   
 Gillydaffodil  EC 1 April 09  
 Beks22 [b/] dr scan 12 March 09 
 helenff  started d/r March 09 

Any news from....?

Supriya  EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
emmat1010  started d/r  
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF hopefully May 09 
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 laura2  waiting for first appt 
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
 pushoz  starting tx July 09  
 Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
 Beanie1  1st appt 4 feb 09 
 naneal  awaiting appt for third ICSI 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  
mini mouse  one more try with own eggs May 09 after failed fert appt Lister 1 April 09 ^ 
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey  
Gaye -BFN march 09 next step? 
 Lisax  twin boys lost at 24w Feb 09   
 Roxy x  BFN March 09   
Julie-Anne  BFN March 09   

MUMMIES TO BE    
ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09  
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
any news from....? 
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  
JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   
 Natalie.e  moving to Lister coord 23 March   
Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​* 
Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi hope I have got it all right....


Roxy big   to you look after yourselves

Welcome Nancy and naneal.
Chaos here and I may have to go home later as K has a cold and nursery may ring to collect.

Good luck all those testing (Mrs GG I have read back but can you confirm am I putting a bfp on here for you hon?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

gillydaffodils, they do freeze blasts now at HH. They have change their tune , as when I had my first IVF , they did not used to.

Also, if an embryologist says you should not freeze, it is still your decision to do it. They can only advise.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - Yes you have a choice to freeze.  We were told our embies were ok but not 100% but we froze.  When we saw our notes it said "embryos not suitable for freezing"   I queried it after a rant at DH and the embryologist and he said that they have to tell you that they are not 100% but choice was ours. 

Gilly - Maybe i got mixed up wth asking if they take 2 to blast and freeze the others at day 2?!! soz!!   (they don't by the way!!)


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you all    I am asking in advance about blasts because on the day I'll be in a tizz and forget things so I just like to get it right in my head before we have to make the decisions.   I'll see how we get on and how many eggs embies we get.  I would love frosties but must admit we may not even get that far. 

Mrs GG did you test again?

Catherine how are you feeling?

Day 12 scan today and they have grown a bit: 10 follicles - 20x2, 19x3, 17x1, 16x2, 14x2. Got to give myself the late night injection at 10pm and EC on Wednesday.  We are the second on the list but need to report there are 7am  .  That means leaving home at 6am - boy what a killer.  Glad I'll be off work and just coming back to sleep. Do I need to take anything with me?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

you've got some really good follies there hun.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all! I had my coordination way too early really (considering I did it beginning of feb and was not due treatment until April) so that's why I haven't been posting.

I am on day six of downregging now and getting nervous and excited about the next few weeks. Unfortunately my husband was out of the country last week, so I had to inject myself - but in a way this was a good thing as I soon got used to it and prefer having the control now.

A handy tip - I was nervous about the injection as couldn't remember how to do it but didn't fancy travelling back to HH for them to show me. So instead I booked an appointment with a nurse at my local GPs, who was happy to help me on the first day - I was really surprised, as I'm doing the treatment at HH, but thankful too - it really gave me the confidence I needed to do it on my own.


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Catherine, I hope you are feeling better now  .

Gilly, hope it goes goes well tomorrow for EC.   

Had day 9 stim scan today. Didn't go well, only 4 over 10mm, 6 less than 10mm and some smaller ones  . Started on v.low dose, upped to 150 IU since day 6. 

Beks


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for the good wishes - a BFN sadly   As mentioned the consultant has advised going to a donor but DH isn't there yet. I'm thinking I need to find a clinic here or overseas that will throw every drug available at it so to speak.Already did the recurrent miscarriage tests at st Marys but just found out my cousin has been diagnosed with MTHFR? and has just conceived help treating this. Apparently it can be hereditary so I'm going to ask mr T if its something I would have been tested for at with the recurrent miscarrage tests. Has anyone ever hear of this? 

Anyway thanks so much for being here for me it means a lot!!!!! 

Will post properly at the weekend when in a slightly better head space if you know what I mean  

Julie xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to read your post Julie


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Julie ann
I wonder if there may be some immune problems going on here.
MTHFR is part of the Level 1 immune tests, you would also need to do level 2 to rule out any underlying problems, NB: Dr Trew doesnot advocate immune treatment but it helps

Your can try Dr Gorgy or the ARGC
There is a link to the immune site below and all the tests you need

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought I had all immune 1 tests and some immune 2, but what is MTHFR?  

Julie Anne I am so sorry sweetie. I am currently at Lister, so will see if that works, although my adenomysosis has never been so bad  , but if you need info, just PM me.   

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie-Anne I am so very sorry honey I really hoped this was your time....   

Gilly good luck with EC today hon. 

Helen nice to "see you"

FM I have trouble with the acronym MTHFR as it for some reason looks like swearing to me......no idea what it stands for though

Working at home atm as K is sick (again) hope to be back at work tomorrow.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Julie  (& DP)- sorry to hear your news hon  . You really deserved a BFP. Look after each other.

Gilly - I'm thinking of you today hon  . Was at HH for scan & it occured to me to say to the nurses say hi to Gilly form FF for me   . Thought it may have freaked you out  

I've had my ohss scan today. Its much improved. The dr said that on Fri there was 89mls in my pelvis  . My right ovary ovary is still slightly enlarged but hes no longer concerned  . He said that my womb lining has thickened since Fri, anyone know if this is a good or bad sign of getting a BFP??

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine, I am not a doc, but I would have thought thickening of lining was good?    what did the doc say about it? Glad that the OHSS is going down. 

EBW,     now you  have mentionned the swearing thing , that is all I can see in those letters too!  I hope Kate is better soon  

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Future mummy - I keep trying to remember what the dr said but can't  . It wasn't anything I could read anything into, just 'womb lining has thickened since friday...'  . I dearn't even think about it being a good sign, scared to get my hopes up yet  

Catherine


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie-Anne - I am so so sorry. I wish it was different.You should have had the MHTFR test as part of the level one tests although it depends where it was done. Mr T will do the treatment (high dose folic acid & low dose aspirin - poss heparin) and has done it for others (pm me if you want to know who as they don't post anymore). Again its effect on recurrent miscarriage is unclear. This is quite a useful summary - http://miscarriage.about.com/od/thrombophiliadisorders/i/mthfr.htm

Love
Bettyx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Julie-Anne, I'm so sorry to hear your news  

Catherine good to hear that OHSS is calming down down. I have everything crossed for you. Yes it would have freaked me out if a nurse can come round with a message from you!

Well, today has gone well.  Collected 10 eggs but don't know the quality yet. It was all rather painless other than being cold and shivery when I came round after sedation and now my innards feel a little bruised but nothing major. I have slept for England though and not got much knitting done!  We discussed going to blasts if the embies fertilise and are of good quality so we are looking to transfer them on Monday but Saturday if their devt slows down.  Its all rather nerve wracking isn't it?

Hope we get good news tomorrow.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done Gilly  . Thats the worst bit over nowphysically, the rest is just emotional torture  

I'm feeling rubbish tonight  . Feel a bit PMTish (annoyed with everything, emotional). Zita West says PMT can equally mean BFP as AF but I'm in a negative mood so its AF in my mind   . Really want to snap out of it or the next week will be awful but can't seem to  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Lots of     to you Catherine. Eat chocolate, watch rubbish telly - just have a good cry and let it all out. 
You have not been well so it cannot be helping either. Don't loose the faith.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Gilly what a fantastic result I'll keep my fingers crossed for you getting to blasto.

Catherine fingers crossed PMT doesn't mean AF.  Trash TV and chocolate sounds like a good plan.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Am watching desperate housewives & thinking positive - if my womb lining was intact this morning surely I wouldn't be getting AF signs already....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gilly, great results! lots of      for going to blasts  

Catherine, AF pains can be implantation or after implantation. Some women have cramps others don't. Some women have a BFP with no symptoms others feel and look pregnant by the end of 2ww and a BFP result! 
Having said that, I know I will analyse every single symptom when I am in 2ww. I always do. It is always easier to be objective when not in 2ww    All I can say is that I have noticed quite a few women have AF pains, no bleeding ( sometimes spotting but not too often) and a BFP.
Lots of       to you. Focus on the chocolate and the TV/DVDs. I usually get a few DVDs during 2ww to keep me borderline sane  

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had a little bit of, not even spotting, but brown/red discharge this morning (sorry tmi). Trying to be positive but think it may all be over  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Its not over until its over Catherine.  I know its it hard but keep thinking positive. When are you due to test?  

Just heard from the HH that out of the 10 eggs they were able to inject nine of them and six fertilised over night.  They will keep an eye on them and call tomorrow.  If we have 3+ they will continue monitoring and take them to blasts if not they will advice to transfer possibly on Saturday.  Not out of the woods yet but thinking lots of     for those little ones!!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - I'm not due to test for another week yet  . I'm on major knicker checking today,   its implantation. You got similar embies to me, I had 11 eggs, 8 injected & 5 fert. Wish they'd kept them longer for me now 2  , fight for them blasts I say  

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, thats good timing for implantatioon bleeding. Plus I have been having period pains for a week now, since about the time of the bfp. They send me scurrying to the loo on knicker check but they really can be a good thing... honest !  I also had red blood on the day of bfp and red/pink/brown spotting/discharge (sorry) since then also. That happened when I got a bfp the last time too.  So all your signs are good  

Gily, congrats on a great batch of fertilised embies. Nice job!

Julie Anne, Im so sorry it didnt work for you this time. You are having such a run of bad luck. What is the plan? How did you find HH at Harley St? Did you get a nicer experience than being a private patient at HH, which often feels like you are being herded i and out I think.

EBW, how is Kate today. Does she have a virus?, she has been poorly quite a lot recently poor thing. Poor you!

helenff, well doen on the injections. You will be doing it half asleep eyes shut soon!

Im getting a nice strong bfp line now but still spotting throughout the day. Im going for the blood test tomorrow so will see for definite what is going on.

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - thankyou so much for your reassurance  , I'm needing all the   I can get today. Its not helping being home alone so much either   too much time to think... Glad to hear the BFP is holding its own,   hadn't heard from you since you tested early & got a faint line. The bleeding must be driving you crazy, it goes against what you expect to be happening. I've got a friend who has 2 boys (without tx) & she has bled with both pregnancies. Where theres a BFP theres def hope  . 

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I was hoping to go to a gallery or something this afternoon to keep my mind off things and get some fresh air.  Catherine, do you want to get out of the house a bit and come with me? No pressure, but I am on my own today too and could slowly go mad if I let it.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok Gilly, where is the gallery?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Well am I right in thinking you are in west London? I was thinking of possibly the new hat exhibition at the V&A. It costs a £5 to get in.  Otherwise the other galleries are free of course.  Another freebie is the new Medieval gallery at the British Museum if you want to come into central London. Or there is always the opportunity to wander round the National Gallery or the National Portrait Gallery which are free.

What kind of thing do you like?  I'm not really into modern art but I have been recently to Tate Modern and there wasn't much that impressed me!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in Uxbridge (west London). Haven't been to any galleries in London so could do the V&A one. Where is the nearest tube to there? What time were you thinking?


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Right, just found you on the tube map.  The nearest tube station to V&A is South Kensington so you can just get the Piccadilly Line straight there (50 mins?) How about 2:30?  Or is this too early for you? I'll PM you my mobile so we don't miss each other.  South Ken has lots of different exits!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Girls how was the V & A museum exhibition? I love that museum.

Catherine I did not realise your test date in not for another week. You then most probably are having implantation bleed. It is rare to have AF on first week of 2ww. Lots of         to you

Bobbi, I am in a way cycling being on the bloody pill for now nearly 3 months ! My pill scan is Tuesday then there are  5 days where I do nothing and then if all go well I stimulate ( should be around Easter Sunday   )
Not long now, I am getting stressed !

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen – congratulations!  I hope the spotting stops soon and you get some reassurance from the bloods.

Julie Ann – so sorry to hear your news.  

Catherine – all the best for the rest of your 2ww

Gilly – good luck for ET

FM - not long to go now!

I’m going back to see Mr ******* in a few weeks to get my test results.  I’ve already found out that I’ve got hypothyroidism so I’m just waiting to see if anything else shows up.  Next week would have been Edwards due date, I’m not coping very well.

Take care everyone
Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

CAtherine hang in there could well be implantation  

Helen  

Gilly  

Sorry been awol been working from home the past few days with K having conjunctivitis...then would you believe it I started throwing up for England last night and took myself off to the mw with some obvious pains etc.  I have a nasty UTI and am on antibs.  K seems better though as her eyes were still sticky this morning it meant no nursery again.....

Little bro getting married on sat so off tomorrow for the weekend.  Hope I am well enough to enjoy.

Hm only came in to turn off computer.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oh Scooter, it is so sad. Hope you get through the next few weeks in tact.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry scooter missed your post thinking of you


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Scooter,   , good luck with your appointment with dr *******.
Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

We had a nice afternoon at the V&A thankyou (hope Gilly agrees?? ).

Scooter - you're in my thoughts still hon . Can't begin to imagine what you must be going through  

I'm 90% sure AF is here (& not implantation). Its got heavier today  . Spent last night in tears (& now again while typing  ) but just want some answers from HH as to why it has happened so soon. I feel cheated out of my 2ww  . If its a BFN then so be it, I just want to know so I can resume life   after what has mainly been an awful 6 weeks for me  . 

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, it is so early for a bfn. It really could be implantation bleeding. Is it there when you wipe or do you need a sanitary towel? Sorry, bit personal!

Blood results were good today, 494 for day 16.  ive been looking at www.betabase.info and that is actually quite high for a single pregnancy day 16, do you think??

I did ask the dr what was an average result and she said mine was a good average. Im trying to remember what it was the last time, I think it was 133 on day 14.

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

oh catherine hun sending you a big hug        

Scooter - Sending you a big hug too. Take care sweety.       

Mrs GG - levels vary from woman to woman. But they do sound high!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG Helen, could be twins (or more)   . Don't worry about tmi, left my dignity at the door ages ago  . DH is even used to my knicker check updates now  . Its a sanitary towel job now unfortunatley, although its not as heavy as a 'normal' period. 1 knicker check I think 'thats it over' and the next theres hardly any so I think I'm back in the game  . Having never done IVF or been pg before I've not nothing to compare it to  

DH said he will buy me a puppy if its a BFN & we can do another cycle (or defrost the frosties) but thats no comfort just now  . He means well though & has booked for us to go away to see my family for my birthday  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine - glad DH is doing his job of keeping you happy!! Hun, you do know that bleeding is a sign of twins!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Is it really minni? I'm feeling really strange, dizzy etc not like a normal period. When is the earliest I could do a pee stick  ? If its over I just want to know.....


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, I got a very early test that would give you a result 6 days early. It comes in a pink box, £10.81 for 2 tests from Boots. So 5 days before period due. I did my test on day 10, counting from EC as I am an impatient cow!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Helen. I'll get some 2mrw & test on Sun, Tue & the official one on Thu   . I'll die of shock i its a BFP at all though  

Hope Gilly has had some good news today & the embies are still growing well in  the labs  

Catherine


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Scooter  thinking of you.
Bettyx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Scooter - thinking of you sweets.  LOL x x x x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bleeding Catherine  . Good luck with the testing  . Hope that at least I took your mind off things a little bit on Thursday. 

Lots of   Scooter 

Mrs G-G, those blood levels sound high. When is your scan? 

Another positive call from the HH.  We have 2x7 cells, 3x8 cells and 1x9 cells.  Five are of excellent quality (Grade 1?) but one is of medium quality.  I am guessing it is the largest one as yesterday it was described as developing too quickly which can weaken them.  No more reports until TX at 10am on Monday so they are flying solo now. Glad we are going to blasts but this five day wait is really nerve wracking!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gilly! this is such good results!! well done embies!   Yes the wait is very hard, but it should be quite straighforward  until Monday now as they are so strong and healthy    
Then you can start the insane 2WW!  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine - Dizziness is a good sign hun!!      Some women do bleed. 
Just to warn you that i used the sensitive ones and they didn't show up my levels. they were 29 then 39 and should of shown under 25, only my blood tests showed them up or else i would never of known about the chem pgs. 
Are you having a blood test? i would., you can request them, don't let them bully you into only doing a pee test. I told them i wanted a blood test cos of my history. It helps me worry about the levels!   

Gilly - wow your embies are grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi girls

I've had an awful weekend that started whilst we were out for dinner on Fri. I suddenly started bleeding really heavily & within a few hours I was on my third pad. I phoned what HH say is an emergancy IVF dr but is infact just a gyne dr who said go to A&E. Have since had 2 trips to A&E, 2 blood tests (no hcg detected) 1 internal and now have low blood pressure from all the bleeding. On one hand I'm really sad about loosing the embryos so early on   but on the other I'm feeling so weak & dizzy I'm just hoping I don't end up being admitted for a blood transfusion. The local hospital don't do IVF so the drs can't answer any questions we have but I'm going to phone HH 2mrw and get an appointment with a consultant.  

 Catherine


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm sorry Catherine. I have been there and now how upsetting it is.

Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine, I am so sorry   , how is the bleeding today? is it still heavy, or is it a bit better? maybe take some iron supplements for the next 2 weeks to help with tiredness, dizziness ( as long as you are not diagnosed with too much iron to start with)?      
Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

The bleeding seems to have eased off a bit this morning thankfully. I've never heard of this happening to anyone before which is making it worse for us  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine, I'm so so sorry to hear about the heavy bleeding and the trip to hospital .  Take care of yourself and hope you get some answers tomorrow


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Aw catherine, hope you feel better today. Whatr a bummer hun.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone  . The bleeding has eased off today thankfully, I'm just feeling tired & fed up now. I phoned HH who were useless & don't seem bothered about what I've been through. All they said was to make sure I still do the pee stick on Thu and let them know the result. Its the first time they have made me feel like all they care about is statistics & results  . I wouldn't be going there again after all this only we have our frosties there  

Gilly - how did you get on today?

Catherine


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

So sorry to read about what you've been through Catherine  . I hope you start to feel better soon. I think you can have frosties sent to another clinic for £100 (other clinic may cover the cost?) and FET is slightly cheaper at ARGC and Guys.

Hope it went well today Gilly


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine I’m sorry the HH were so unsympathetic to what you went through. Its not fair really. I don’t blame you wanting to move clinics.  

Today went well but it has been a very emotional and overwhelming day. Out of the six we only had 2 blasts left of medium/good quality (but more towards the medium) to transfer.  Two others stopped dividing at 8 cells and  two had started to degenerate so we had nothing to freeze. 

I have been very down this afternoon. After what has been a text book cycle and having good eggs to take to blasts; to loose four on the day of transfer has been a blow I was just not expecting or ready for. The fact that the two that got transferred are of medium quality is also getting be down as the pessimist in me has just written this cycle off.  After crying or sleeping for most of the afternoon and really struggling to conjure up a single positive image to hang on to I am feeling a little better but I really need to build my confidence if anything is going to work. Sorry for sounding selfish I know so many people struggle with IVF and all its stumbling blocks, I should consider myself lucky I have two little blasts inside me   .

Has anyone felt like this before or am I just being a drama queen/spoilt brat/manic depressive?


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gilly, congratulations on having 2 on board! I know where you are coming from. I can be completely positive about everything, even FIL dying from cancer earlier in the year, but when it comes to ET and the 2ww I am unbelievably negative. Especially this time when we only had 1 to transfer. It could also be a little bit of coming down from the emotional rollercoaster of the last few weeks and the tension waiting to hear about the blasts. Make sure you have a relaxing 2ww with lots of treats.

Catherine, you have had such a rotten time, a little bit of sensitivity would not have gone amiss at HH today. You can definitely move frosties so dont feel you have to stay at HH because of that. How are you feeling otherwise?

Scooter, how are you?

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine, you can transfer your frosties anytime. I did it, to the Lister. 
There is a fee from HH ( 100£ I think) and a fee at the new hospital ( can't remember how much) and you pay for the " special" Taxi , they give you name of company to use.

Gilly, 2 blasts , it is a good result!   you are now PUPO, congratulations! 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as at work and tons to do.

Catherine I am so sorry to read of your experiences hon.  Sending you a big  

Gilly hang in there I have always been of the belief that embies are better in than out and they are more likely to settle once back where they belong  

Sorry cant to HOF today but really need to be on own computer if I can to do that as it takes ages and work will notice.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Future Mummy - thanks for the info. I think possibly when I calm down & have spoken to the dr at HH at our follow up appt we will do the FET at HH. just a bit disillusioned with it all still. I always said that I wouldn't keep changing clinics as I do think the drs get to know what works for you and by changing we would be starting from scratch. Who knows though  . I'm just wanting to get past OTD on Thu then have a break from it for a while  

Gilly - hope your ok today? I think any that make it to blasts are doing really well so chin up hon  . You've got a huge advantage, they will be ready to start implanting any time now  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh i lost my post      

Catgherine - i felt exactly the same as you, wanting to leave HH and run away but after seeing mr T i always felt better.   If you want to move your frosties you can, there is a courier service you can use, i have their email address if you want it, its not that expensive. Anyway your feelings are so rsw the the mo that you feel like hating everyone at HH, but hopefiully your con will do some tests to find out why this happened to you and i can assure you, you will feel better soon hun.     

Gilly gilly gilly my love you have 2 lovely blasts on board. the odds on the others that didn't make it, wouldn;t of made it anyway. so you are lucky to have the chance to choose the goodun's which a settling in nicely in that warm tum of yours!! don't worry about the grading, low grades do make it too, but yours are a good grade so everything is positive!!      Put your feet up.


----------



## Niksie (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I was recommended this tread by a fellow FF as i'm currently on my first try of ivf and wondered if we could compare journeys!
I am under Hammersmith hospital and on day 7 of Buserlin.

Feeling very bloated, tired, hormonal etc and wondered if you guys are feeling the same?    

Hope to chat soon x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Niksie.  

Catherine, I think I would have had the same reaction to being treated so dismissively by the HH. I don't blame you for wanting to move but also for wanting to stay for FET.  

Thank you all for sending such a big virtual hug. I really needed it!  I was just so shocked at the huge come down on Monday and I was very unprepared for it. I am feeling a lot better today and much more positive. I talk to my blasts and tell them to snuggle in for the long ride.  DH gave 'us' a pep talk and I have been virtually horizontal since returning from hospital on Monday. The dishwasher won't drain and the flat is a tip but I am not lifting a finger (very unlike me). I have indulged in every auction and property programme on TV as well as Diagnosis Murder, Pirates of the Caribbean, West Wing and Mad Men.  There is a limit to how much TV a woman can watch! I need to get out today as I am suffering from a bit of cabin fever so we are going to the Picasso exhibition this afternoon.  Then tomorrow we are off to Harrogate to stay with family for Easter.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Giddy, your program sounds good to me  
Please let me know how the Picasso museum is , I want to see it. I saw the one in Paris many years ago, and loved it. He is one of my fav artist, as well as Rodin and Rotko. I love Matisse too. 

Niksie, welcome! your symptoms are very " normal" while cycling. Buserelin used to give me headaches. 

I had my scan yesterday and good to go, waiting for AF then stimming from day 2, after 5pm so that when I go for blood tests they have time to adjust my drugs if need be. Scan day 5.
Told at lister yesterday how to prepare menopur, certainly takes longer than gonal F! 4 vials to prepare!

Have a good day all,

Future mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Future Mummy - woo hoo you're nearly back in the game hon  .   this is your turn  

Niksie - I had headaches with the Burserelin too, don't remember feeling hormonal though, mainly just tired. Wait til you start the Gonal F, then you will be hormonal  

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am not cycling yet and I feel hormonal   I blame the 3 months pill  , I hated it. Last one last night, I feel liberated    

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck FM - I have everything crossed for you.
You've certainly played the long game this time and I truly hope it pays off.

Hi all, sorry no other time for personals, good luck to those cycling and hugs to those who have recently had failed tx's  

George and Izzy are doing just great, they are now 15 weeks old - it's been a whirlwind however they are now sleeping through the night (8pm - 7am)  I am very lucky.

NF
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Northen Fox, 

Nice to hear from you   your babies look adorable   great that they are already sleeping so well  

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Its an official BFN for me guys. Have just emailed my result to HH, makes it all the more real  

Catherine


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

so so sorry to hear your news catherine! sending all my love! xxx    xxxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

((hugs)) to Catherine.

Had my 'am I suppressed' scan today. Fortunately I was and can begin the Gonal F soon. Only problem is that I need to wait for them to ring me and tell me when to begin/what my dose is. I hope they do this today rather than after the Easter Weekend, if only because I want to get an idea for when things will be happening (though I know ET/EC times can change depending on response).


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Helen, Thankyou for your  . I'm sure they will phone today. They can't expect you to keep down-regging til Tue when you're already shut down. They were always really good at phoning me. They may well be open tomorrow too   as peoples ECs can't be delayed til Wed either 

Thanks everyone else for your thoughts  
Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, has the bleeding stopped, how are you feeling? Have you made your follow up appointment?

Helen, they either start you on a Thursday or Monday these days, so Im guessing you will be asked to start on Monday now. Hope they phone soon 

Helen


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for replies! 

Got a phone call a little while ago. First time they rang I saw it as a missed call and panicked because I couldn't get through to any real live people when I rang back. But eventually they called a second time and explained that there had been a fire alarm the first time they'd called, which explained a) why I didn't hear the call (they didn't ring for long enough), b) and why I couldn't get anyone to pick up the phone 

They did indeed ask me to start on Monday, on 112.5 Gonal F, with blood test on the Friday. Am trying to work out if I can make a family wedding on the 24th. As it is, I think I'll be a bit bloated but it won't be time for EC yet. Haven't told any family what we're doing and am trying to avoid it if I can


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - the bleeding has stopped now thankfully. I haven't made an appointment as such but now I've registered my result I should hear within 2 weeks from them. We're going away on Tue so not too worried for a few weeks. I'm feeling ok thanks, just a bit sad and fed up today but the dizzyness etc seems to have gone. Don't plan to do FET until at least July, want to recover fully from this experience first and do my final uni exams without the added stress  . I'll need this qualification to be able to afford to self fund  

Helen - everyone is different hon but I'd say go to the wedding! I feel as if the last few months of my life have been on hold, ultimately for nothing and wish I'd just carried on as usual more. Obviously no alcohol   though which may be difficult at a wedding  

Catherine


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all 

Catherine....    so sorry hun to read what you have been through...take care... 

Gilly..2 to blasts thats great...congrats on being PUPO....  

FM....sending you lots of    

Northern Fox....congrtulations they are adorable... 

Hi Mrs GG, Niksie...how you both doing...sorry if i have missed anyone i had a bit to read back... 

Well i have not been on for a while after my BFN went away for a bit which was nice! well its nearly 2 weeks now so hopefully should be hearing from HH soon, after my automatic email reply...Lovely!

I have also been looking into a different Clinic i have been recommend Alison Taylor at the Lister...so i have arranged all my notes and have a consultation booked for the 22nd April, i will have to wait and see if my notes arrive in time... 

Hope you all have a lovely easter weekend 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Is HH letting you email them now? Not had this before??

Roxy and Catherine, glad you are both feeling a litle better now    

FM - Wooo hooo back in the saddle!!     

AF arrived today!    so i should start stimming week of the 11th May or there abouts. I rang for a co-ord appt and they said i can have one over the phone! I wanted this last time but i had to go in for it. They are obviously sick of me now!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

I am sorry Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine    

Helen, if you start stimming on Monday, there is a good chance you will have had your EC  by 24th, maybe on that day!  

I hope you are all enjoying the big week end. It is fab to be off for 4 days.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Bobbi3...Thanks yeah thats right my sister has just gone to the Lister too...so you never made it up.... 

Sending     to you all

Roxy x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello all 

I'm Lisa and DH and I will be starting our tx in June..Just found out yesterday that its all action stations. I'm very very nervous, but a little excited.

Would greatly appreciate any tips/advice regarding Hammersmith.

Thank- you so much and good luck to everyone.

Lisa
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Me again!

Just wondered if anyone has had or having accupuncture at Hammersmith? If so, does anyone know the cost? I can't seem to find it or their web site.

Thanks.

Lisa
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome Bozzy!  

If you ask about Acupuncture at HH they will give you the number to book it. They do a course of 4 txs i think. I can't remmber how much it is, its about £150?? I know i did 1 session after my transfer and it was £75. but they are harley st, but come to HH when you have EC and ET.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks!
Bozzy (Lisa)
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bozzy, welcome, what would you like to know about HH and procedure? 
Future Mummy


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies!!

I looked on the 92 Harley street ( the same people who do accupuncture at HH) web site today and yes, it is £240. I've had acupuncture before, so not too worried about it.

Just another question ( I'm full of them!!)...We are doing IVF through the NHS. I understand that you have to pay for the medication, but how much (approx) are you looking at for the total cost of the meds?? I'm busy working out finances at the mo'.

Thanks once again...I'm sure I'll be back on here again with more questions!!! 

Lisa

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - you wil pay presription prices for them. You will pay prescription price for each individual medication. so if you need 3 bottles of burslein you will pay £21 ish, sorry i can't remember how much script price is!! The gonal F is the best one as its about £300 privatly!!    if i remmeber rightly you get the 1st lot free.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply!!

So much to learn..Need to lie down in a quiet room and start to take it all in. Feel very overwhelmed!

Lisa
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

you'll get in to the swing of things in no time!!    Beware of the waiting times for scans, you may have an appt but that means nothing!!! So if you have to get away after your scan, make sure you have plenty of time inbetween otherwise you will be late! Don't do what i did and book a meeting in work for an hour after my scan, i had to cancel it and had a row with the doctor about the waiting times!!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Bozzy

Welcome and good luck with the treatment.  When is/was your co-ordination meeting, when do you start your drugs?  We've got our appointment on 7th May and drugs start in June so we could be going through this all at the same time.

Good luck

Pushoz


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

HI Pushoz,

We only got our co-ordination letter on Saturday, so haven't been able to book the co-ordination appointment due to the Easter break. But it said that I'll be taking the drugs in June too, so hopefully we'll be going through this at the same!

Will keep you posted.Good luck with everything 

Bozzy (aka Lisa)
xx

PS..Silly question but are you an Aussie?? My hubby is ( I'm British)


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bozzy, the drugs are indeed NHS priced too if you do an NHS cycle. However I believe that if you have a prescription for 3 of the same drugs , you would only pay once? i.e £ 7 something? but if you have 3 different drugs then it would be £7 for each  

so if you have to buy gonal F for example ask the doc to prescribe enough for the whole cycle so that you only pay once, otherwise you will have to pay £7 again if you are short of med at some point.

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, hope you have had a lovely Easter break.

Welcome to the thread Bozzy  

I'm afraid that the latest update is that my period started this afternoon 12 days after EC so I guess that we are out for this cycle.  My test day is Fri (16 days after EC!) so I'll still test but it will be no suprise when it comes up negative


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Welcome Bozzy.  June will be here in no time and then it will be all go.  About acu at HH.  I have had for all my treatments and find it absolutely fascinating that these guys can know stuff just by looking at your tongue and feeling your pulse   .  Anyhow as the others have mentioned you can have individual treatment or go for the x4 treatment package.  Research into acu and IVF has been for people having acu at time of ET. If 4 treatment option isn't a goer and you are still keen for acu, I would just opt for one at ET.  They either come to you in recovery or it is a very short walk to their room to get done.  Oh BTW my DH is Aussie too   

Hey Bobbi, thanks for asking how I am.  I am a bit up and down still to be honest.  My sabbatical has been put on hold as work is very busy at minute.  I haven't even followed up appointment from failed cycle as am not really sure what we want to do (to stay with HH or go else where?!).  One thing about HH that makes me cross is that with both my NHS cycles I have received no follow up appointment and we went privately last time.  Anyhow not whinging as I would ring them if it was bothered me that much!   

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

It is official I am cycling! started stim tonight, never did menopur before and there is room for improvement   but it was OK  
Scan on Thursday at Lister, then we will see      

Gaye  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

woooooooooo hooooooooooo FM!! its seems like a life time since your last tx!


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Gilly, I am sorry to read you post   . Really hope its not your pp - maybe hormonal or one embie detaching   

FM - really hope this cycle is a success  

Roxy - hope it goes well at Lister

Mini - hope this month passes quickly - good luck with May cycle 

Welcome Lisa, good luck. You'll be on the 2ww before you know it!

Had EC last week, got 10 of which only 2 fert (over half, more than one   got in) Anyway they survived to day 2 and had 2 x 4 cell back - d2t. Not feeling at all positive, even called my PCT last week to see if my 2nd NHS cycle had to be at Hammersmith - they said I could choose another clinic. 

Only pains / cramps I have been getting is terrible trapped wind, cyclogest if not going via the back door tonight!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gilly, sorry I did not see your post ! I am so sorry about the bleeding  , is it really AF? or spotting?     
Beks, congratulations on being PUPO. Wishing you the best       

Mini Mouse, I know!   probably why I was so crap at injecting this time, I forgot all about it!  , actually it was the mixing of 3rd and 4th vial that became a problem with all the air bubbles,but finally did it  
I think I will sleep well tonight, I feel more relax now the first one is done. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted for ages but been reading the thread.

Just wanted to let you know that baby Leonardo was born on the 10th March 2009 (an HH baby!!). I am finding it very hard but very nice to have Leo. He is not sleeping much during the day but sleeps quite well at night and breastfeeding was and is still a big challenge...All in all, it is a very nice and rewarding experience. Hope you all soon live the same.

All the best wishes for all of you in cycles currently.

Sara xxx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly -     I know exactly how you feel. I think you know yourself if its AF or not. The night before mine I had a huge PMT feeling.   that its not for you though hon.

FM - woo hoo back in the game  . Good luck with the drug mixing, we should all be honorary nurses by now I think after all the drug prep we do and knowledge we have gained  

Beks - PUPO!! Good luck with the wait hon, its a rollercoaster if nothing else  

Welcome Bozzy! June really will be here in no time.

Were going away today to visit my family until Sunday, really looking forward to it & going to have my birthday while we're there  . Hopeully we will have a letter from HH when we get back (although I don't hold out much hope). I'll be phoning them on Monday otherwise  . I'm generally feeling much better physically I'm back to normal and emotionally I'm getting there but still have my moments  

Catherine


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Gilly so sorry hun to read your post....    that is was just spotting and sending lots of    and    to you

FM...Good Luck with the Injections i remmeber menopur from my IUI days...the mixing was what got me all confused...sending lots of    for you TX.

Beks....Congrats on being PUPO.... 

Bozzy..welcome...yeah June will be here in no time...like everyone else said regarding HH i have had my 2 nhs cycles there and the follow up app are very delayed...really just the admin side i find they dont really tell you any thing so have lost of questions for them....good luck...

Catherine...hoep you have a lovely break.... ...i'm the same waiting for my letter too coming onto 3 weeks now....

Sara13...congratultions on the birth of you baby boy....

well i only have 7 days till my appointment at the lister...i'm trying hard to get all my notes in time to make it easier so i can get going as soon as 

take care all 
sending     

Roxy x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you all but it is definitely AF and not implantation.  If I was pg I would be worried at bleeding this much!
I had tx last Monday and right up until Friday the progesterone was really making itself felt - boobs ached, very tired and feeling nauseous.  Then by Friday afternoon the period pains started on and off and I had a break through bleed on Monday afternoon and more stuff today.

I knew I wasn't pregnant because when I was in 2006 I knew before I even tested. I had the most horrible taste in my mouth a week before I was due to test.  I now always look for that symptom and have never had it since. 

12 days after EC is about right for my cycle given that I have a maximum of 26 days cycle.  I'll still test on Friday but it seems a bit pointless now.

I'm back at work from today. No doubt it'll hit me good and proper in a few days, maybe on Saturday when I am working at a museum family event (oh joy!)  

Right, we have another NHS funded cycle. Have any of you done two NHS cycles and if so how long does it take to get the next one started? Will I have to wait another 6 mths before the funding comes through? Do I have to wait until the review appt with a doctor before the paper work is done?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah 13, Felicitations! this is such good news! will we get a photo of Leonardo?   Congratulations Hun,   

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 16 April 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Gilly still awaiting official results but thinks AF here   
Cawallinger BFN 9/4   
Julie-Anne BFN March 09   
Roxy x BFN March 09   
Lisax 2 HH angels   
mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   
Gaye BFN   
Natalie.e BFN last cycle belated   

*recent *

Lisax 2 angels born too soon at 24 Weeks   
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 
nancy71 
naneal 
Niksie 
Bozzy (Lisa) 
beckic1 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Beks22 [b/] PUPO PUPO  
 nancy71 - EC 30 March 09  
 Gillydaffodil  EC 1 April 09 still keeping you here hon, lots of 
 helenff  Stims from 9/4/09 
 Niksie  1st IVF D/R April 09 

Any news from....?

Supriya  EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
emmat1010  started d/r  
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF May 09 
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 laura2  first appt 21 April 
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
 pushoz  starting tx July 09  
 Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
 Beanie1  1st appt 4 feb 09 
 naneal  awaiting appt for third ICSI 
 Bozzy (Lisa)  starting tx in June 09 
mini mouse  starting new cycle May 09 
 beckic1  consultation 6th May 09

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey  
Gaye -BFN march 09 next step? 
 Lisax  twin boys lost at 24w Feb 09   
 Roxy x  BFN March 09   
Julie-Anne  BFN March 09   
Cawallinger  BFN 9/4/09   

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Mrs GG  EC 18 March 09 ^bfp^  scan?
ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09  
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   Csection 22 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
any news from....? 
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Sara13 mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09  
JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  started stimming 13/4   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   
 Natalie.e  moving to Lister coord 23 March   
Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​* 
Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - Can you out me on the hall of fame as starting tx in may again!!!    Ps. K looks so big now!!  

Gilly - Hope you are ok sweets.


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi

Been lurking for a while and sorry for barging in - but I was referred to HH at the beginning of this month for unexplained infertility after making it to the 3yrs TTC mark - and got a letter today from HH inviting me for an appt. on the 6th May.  I was really surprised at how quick it came through - but was wondering whether anyone would be kind enough to give me an idea of what is discussed at the 1st meeting and then how long it actually took from there to then get to treatment.

Would be great to get to know you all!  

Bx x xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Becks - Welcome hun.   Is the appt a co-ordination appt at the wolfson clinic or an appt at queen charlottes with the docs to sign some forms?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Becks,

I'm a newbie too, everyone here is so welcoming!

First appointment they check your weight,height, bmi and go through all your medical history. 

Its a great opportunity to ask questions. DH and I wrote a list before we went as we had so much to ask! I'm really glad as we did and please don't fill silly asking questions which you thinjk the doctors will feel are silly. Its you that is going through this, plus its your body!! Make sure that your not late, as timekeeping is a biggy there ( though its different for them!!!).

Hopefully then they'll start filling out paperwork. 

Hope it goes well.

Bozzy.

XX


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Beckic, 

I too am going for my first appointment, but it is one week later than you.  Bozzy, it's a good idea to do a list of questions to ask.  Once you have gone to the first meeting, how long is it before you can begin the real treatment?  Months no? 

Do they also provide acupuncture treatments there?

I am just getting familiar with you guys here so good luck to you all, whatever stage you are in your cycles!

Naneal


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Havent wrote on here for a while! my appeal was passed and my referral was sent to hammersmith (eventually!!) i now have my first appointment on 21st april (next tues!) im so so excited and a lil nervous! hope all goes well!!


hope everyone is well and good luck 2 everyone    
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

HIn - thanks everyone for your replies.
It is my 1st appt at the queen charlotte building - so presume it is just filling in forms etc.. - feel like I have said the same thing a million times to a million doctors but hey, once more for luck!!
I am with west Herts PCT - anyone have an idea of waiting times?
Just soooooooo excited now - cant wait to get started.

Laura and Naneal - good luck for your appointments - we should definitely compare notes afterwards.  Would be nice to go through this with others - my DH is lovely, but not any where near as obsessed as me!!

Bx x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Beckic1  

yeh would be great to share notes... im counting down the days til i go for my first appointment! the day has finally come! will update you and let you no how everythng goes etc 

same... DP is brilliant, just finds it difficult to talk sometimes thats why i love it on FF everyones so helpful and open! x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Becks - I'm west herts too! They weigh you and then fill some forms in, they may give a time scale of when the tx may start. But they always tell you the worst case senario, but don't worry about that, its never as long as they make out. They told  me i would have to wait a year!   But i waited 4 months. so not too bad.


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry - 'nother question - my DH cant get time off work to come to the inital meeting - will that be a problem?  The letter didnt mention that it had to be both of us - but I wouldnt want that to hold anything up?

Thank for everyones help so far,

Bx x x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't remmeber if he needs to sign any forms.  Maybe you should ring them to find out.


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

mini mouse said:


> Hi Becks - I'm west herts too! They weigh you and then fill some forms in, they may give a time scale of when the tx may start. But they always tell you the worst case senario, but don't worry about that, its never as long as they make out. They told me i would have to wait a year!  But i waited 4 months. so not too bad.


4 months would be amazing!!! At the start if this year I had resigned myself to the fact that it would be 2010 - if i can get one treatment in for 2009 I would be over the moon. Also - my sister is getting married on the 3rd October - and I soooo want to be a preggers bridesmaid!!!

thanks you for your reply - it has made my evening.  

Also -just saw your other post - will take your advice hun - thank you.

Bx x x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we saw them in the dec and had tx in the april. inbetween that time i had my HSG done and DH had his boys tested again. once i was doing something the time went quicker. This was last yr so i don't know what its like now. But with everyone getting 3 txs now in east of england it should get the  list down quicker. DHs conclusion anyway!! Once you've had your appt you can ring the co-ordinator to see how long it will be.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome Beckic1 
Laura2 good luck for next week

Mini- I already had you for may on the list.....near the bottom of next up for tx or am I going mad 

Hope all are well

Off work today as K had her paediatric appt (she has inherited my food intolerances).  Now I have been called in to hospital tomorrow to sort out a stubborn UTI....work must be getting fed up of all the time I am having off.....

Catch you all soon. x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - No its me thats going mad!!   I'm still on the special thoughts for the week! I like that tho, special thoughts for moi!!    
hope the appt goes ok hun,


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mini mouse said:


> I'm still on the special thoughts for the week!


Yeah i tend to keep people there for a while. Lets them know we still care!

Someone will have to take this on for a while soon I guess as getting time online now is limited and I guess it is likely to get worse.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a west herts girl too 

We had our initial appointment on March 25th, waited 2 and a half weeks for the letter asking us to make a co- ordination appoint, which is on May 21st.

Meds start June, treatment starts July...

So all in all very quick..

Good luck all.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats quick!! Wow!!!  

Went to see Mr T today as we needed to ask a few more questions about next cycle with our eggs, as last time we were in shock and couldn't speak!!  

ANyway he was in a good mood!!   He said we are doing the right thing with trying 1 more time with eggies and has agreed to up my gonal F and.................wait for it...................agreed that i can have prendisolone and.......................... baby aspirin!! (cos of the chem pgs)  

Theres a TV in HH now!! Thats good!!  

.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm feeling a bit down today. Went in for day five (of stimms) blood test and they have just rung to say I need to go for a day 8 scan instead of day 9 because the results weren't great.

I'm on what seems to be an extremely low dose of gonal f (112.5) - I guessed something like this might happen. I just hope it can be turned around in time. Funny though, they don't want to increase it in the meantime, so I just have to wait and see. So frustrating!

Has anyone else been through something similar? Even the gonal f leaflet says IVF patients normally start off on a higher dose than that!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

can't help you there chick cos i need lots of it!!  

Can you not speak to the doc and demand they up your dose, cos thats what monitioring you is all about!!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I did ask whoever rang me whether I could up the dose now and she said no but not to worry (plus I don't think I'll have time to call them again from work before they close for the day). I'm just a bit confused, all the stuff online seems to suggest virtually everyone starts higher than that. Has anyone else here ever started on 112.5?


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Helen,

I was in a simular situation. I started on 112.5, when I asked what this was based on, they said I was young and might have pcos (first scan I didn't then dowmreg scan I did?). The last FSH day 3 test was 18 months prior to treatment.

However, they did increase my Gonal F after day 5 blood test to 150iu as my levels were those expected on day 2 or 3. Day 9 scan I had only 4 follies.

They probably want you to go back on day 8 cos that'll be Monday and I think they like to avoid scans over the weekend. 

If I was you, I'd try and give them a call, ask what your blood levels are and what they should be to put your mind at trest and maybe push for a scan tomorrow. Even if your NHS hun, someone's paying for your cycle so you deserve the best treatment.

Good luck,

B x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Unfortunately they're closed now so I'll have to wait until Monday. She did say something on the phone about me having a lot of potential follies at the last scan I had (when I was only on Burselin - can they check your follies then?) so that combined with my age (29) is probably why they are doing it. But I just have a feeling that it won't be doing anything for me at that level if the blood test results aren't great. I don't know why they didn't just up it to 150 for the sat and sun. Oh well. It is what it is. I just hope that if they up the dose late I can still get enough follicles to maturity in time.

Sorry, I think it's actually the drugs making me a bit emo - most of the time I would probably just shrug this off!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't beleive whats happened now!! I've just found our post that i put down this morning, and a letter about our NHS cycle has come through, after me getting fed up with waiting so paid for tx today!! We were told to do tx  ASAP cos of my eggs. But the appt is to see the fertility nurse at St Albans ewhcih we don;t need to see cos all she wants is my cycle details and how many times we do the do!! Its a pointless exercise as we had 3 txs with hammersmith already and that is where we are going to be sent anyway!!!! 

The appt after the nurse will be with the con at st albans (who i hate!!), again a pointless exercise as all hes gonna say is "yeah you need tx!!"  ansd the appt for him probably won;t be for a few months yet. I was told by Mr T that we will be pushed through that bit as we dont need it. All they need to do is say yes or no to funding then thats it., I don;t know who to contact? 

DOes anyone know? HELP!!  

Maybe i should go to see the silly nurse (yes she is silly!!) and explain and see what useless info she can tell me!!    sorry to be negative but god they are stoopid there!! I really had no idea this would happenn. Talk about a waste of money!!  

I wish we hadn't recieved the letter now!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

DH has just come in and i've told him the news, he said we are doing the cycle in may as we can't lose the chance with my eggs. we may go to see the nurse and expalin the situation, or try to ring the doc   on monday. 

Oh politics politics!!    

I reminded DH that we have paid for 2 txs and this will be our 3rd so we probalbly won't get anymore funding if this one fails.  

Ho hum!


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry its all got a bit messed up hun - as if you dont need another thing to stress about.  I hate how everything is about red tape and makes you feel just like a number (I know my NHS number off by heart) - i dont think the NHS realize how much they are messing with our heads.

I would still go and see the fertiltiy nurse anyway just in case - you might get her on a good day - which does happen - the first time I saw her was a nightmare - but the last time I saw her she was actually really helpful - they have given her her own IVF referral clinic now so I think things are looking up over there.

Bx x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - I had to tell Mr T trhat i wanted it!! He wouldn't of given it to me otherwise, some clinics offer as part of tx but i had a list of things i wanted and i got!!    Maybe its cos he knew we were doing our last cycle there and he would never see us again!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sara - congratulations on baby Leo's arrival.

On the low dose aspirin HH prescribed it for me way back in 2003 so they will do it if medically indicated. Steroids are new though. Always worth asking though - dont ask = dont get in my experience! 

Betty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

aspirin and steroids are for if you've had miscarriages


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes it is for blood flow, not sure about the uterus? But ask him anyway. Its not proven it works but doesn't do any harm! He hasn't prescribed it just told me i can takle it.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

well at the Lister, I am having aspirin at the moment until EC and then clexane  so all new to me. 
Also the drugs I have at the moment are menopur and cetrotide and never had that either as was only given gonal F and orgalutran before and buserelin during the long prot. 

I was told baby aspirin would help blood flow and maybe less inflammation. 
We will see. I have clexane from EC but no steroids. 
I had a scan after 3 injections ( day 4 of injecting but as inject in the evening, the scan was before injecting), so far so good, at least 5 good follies, could have an extra one as very early to scan. all the follies follow each other. actually was told to start antiovulation injection drug that evening  , so it is going fast! next scan Monday.  

have a good week end girls  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds good FM!! When did you start taking aspirin, i forgot to ask mr T!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini Mouse, 
My cons had said from day 1 of cycle, but when I went for pill scan, which was my last day of the pill so 5 days before AF, she said I should start baby aspirin then so I did. 
I think though maybe you should ring HH ( email dr T? ) to get confirmation ,as it may be different for every one?

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

do you know his email address?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks FM. I thought it might be the 2nd one as Ben lavender is that one too. I used the 2nd one anyway. I asked him about the NHS funding too, he might know what to do or contact someone for us


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191484.0


----------

